# Macbook Pro (Early 2015)



## GhorMaanas (Aug 11, 2022)

The Macbook Pro is early 2015 model. In almost immaculate condition. Barely used. Never given for any repairs. Works well. But can't be shipped. Interested buyer can come & pick it up from home (Gurugram). Charger & protective sleeve available. Price 28k *25k*.


*i.imgur.com/nlkEY1Z.jpg
*i.imgur.com/C8LZ0l7.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yvkidXT.jpg
*i.imgur.com/OvG4AaK.jpg
*i.imgur.com/du4M26d.jpg
*i.imgur.com/XL3tdtN.jpg
*i.imgur.com/P9t7tOC.jpg
*i.imgur.com/1DoaHJi.jpg
*i.imgur.com/lHQeIq0.jpg
*i.imgur.com/5j4voVH.jpg
*i.imgur.com/hCOWmYR.jpg
*i.imgur.com/SbY6mOt.jpg
*i.imgur.com/gbjZ0JY.jpg
*i.imgur.com/fQbR2wp.jpg
*i.imgur.com/eMIavrW.jpg
*i.imgur.com/yZ9pFF2.jpg
*i.imgur.com/IKGi7ZU.jpg
*i.imgur.com/v7Hcgva.jpg


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 16, 2022)

withdrawing kindle from the sale..
bump for the macbook


----------



## GhorMaanas (Aug 19, 2022)

bump


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 10, 2022)

bump..open to shipping now at the risk & cost of the buyer. price negotiable.


----------



## GhorMaanas (Sep 24, 2022)

bump, for 25k shipped now..


----------



## GhorMaanas (Oct 15, 2022)

GhorMaanas said:


> bump, for 25k shipped now..



bump


----------

